# Dell Notebook - OEM Windows 7 Key - Unterschiede Key Formate Professional und Home Premium?



## mFuSE (13. Juli 2010)

Moin,

mal ne Frage.
Es gibt den ein oder anderen Thread zu dem Thema


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rechner-aber-mit-lizenz-key-vom-notebook.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...n/85298-windows-7-benutzten-key-auslesen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...emein/35669-windows-product-key-auslesen.html

Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich solchen Tools trauen sollte die meinen Key auslesen .... denn .... diesen finde ich nirgends...
Habe nur eine "Reinstallation DVD" die aber selbst schon 5€ Aufpreis gekostet hat .... schon das ist eine Unverschämtheit wenn man bedenkt man kann das Gerät nicht ohne OS kaufen (Wenn man denn lieber eine vollwertige Version im Laden kaufen wollen würde ...)

Nun habe ich aber bisher nur Windows 7 Professional - da sieht der CD Key etwas anders aus.


Ist das bei Windows 7 Home Premium anders, sieht da der CD Key anders aus als bei der Professional?

Meine Professional Keys sind im Format:

5-5-5-5-5 Zeichen.

Auf der Dell Reinstallation DVD ist dagegen so ein Code drauf:

6-5-3-4

Kann das ein Home Premium Key sein?




Was bleiben mir ansonsten für Möglichkeiten an den Orginal Key zu kommen?


Vollständige Orginal Installationsmedien habe ich wegen MSDN Zugang mehr als genug ...

Würde aber natürlich gerne die dme Notebook beiliegende Lizenz auch aufm Notebook nutzen wolln .. nur eben auf einem frisch und sauber installierten neuem System ...


----------



## Torsley (13. Juli 2010)

normalerweise ist der lizens aufkleber irgendwo auf dem rechner/notebook aufgeklebt. jedenfalls kenne ich es so. auf diesem steht der normale windows key und den kannste dann mit jeder installation nutzen sofehrn es die bedingungen erfüllt. version usw zb home, professionell, ultimate für was auch immer der key ausgelegt ist.


----------



## mFuSE (13. Juli 2010)

ja.. aber ich sehe weit und breit keinen Aufkleber .. weder auf dem Notebook, noch auf den beiliegenden CD/DVDs ....


geht sowas überhaupt?
Normalerweise MUSS doch so ein Lizenzaufkleber immer mit dabei sein, oder?


----------



## Torsley (13. Juli 2010)

Ruf doch mal bei dell an sollen die nicht nen guten support haben? Die muessten es doch wissen. Ich kenn es jedenfalls nicht anders als mit dem aufkleber.


----------



## mFuSE (13. Juli 2010)

joa.. stimmt ... es muss ja eigentlich wirklich immer son Aufkleber dabei sein ...

dann mal schaun was die so sagen ...


----------



## mFuSE (14. Juli 2010)

lol ok .. so einfach kann es sein ...


Der Aufkleber ist UNTER dem Akku xD


Ich hab und hät noch überall gesucht .... aber dort .... nicht so schnell


----------



## Klutten (14. Juli 2010)

Bei meinem Adamo muss ich auch oben eine Blende entfernen, wo dann der Lizenzaufkleber zu finden ist. Dell ist da echt erfinderisch geworden. ^^

Dafür verschandelt der Aufkleber nicht die cleane Unterseite.


----------



## mFuSE (14. Juli 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Dafür verschandelt der Aufkleber nicht die cleane Unterseite.




Ja doch, muss sagen eine ideale Lösung .. man braucht den Key ja schließlich nicht alle 10 min


----------



## Klutten (14. Juli 2010)

Ich habe es aber auch nur über den Support erfahren ...und selbst die mussten noch rückfragen. Ich selbst wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass man an dem Notebook etwas öffnen kann.


----------



## mFuSE (14. Juli 2010)

Jap... ich mein .. ich befass mich nicht erst seit gestern mit PCs .... aaaaber ... das man den Windows Key beim Notebook unter dem Akku findet ..... ummm.... das hät ne Weile dauern können bis ich ihn selbst gefunden hätte


----------



## Torsley (14. Juli 2010)

naja wenigstens wissen wir das es bei dell so läuft wie überall man muss nur ein wenig mehr suchen. ^^ solange er sich am ende aufgefunden hat ist doch super!


----------

